# Welcome to Queensland!



## -Matt- (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I have just moved from the Mid North Coast of NSW to the Sunshine Coast of QLD in the last week. Tonight I decided to go herping for the first time, and what a different event it was! Bloody cane toads! I only walked about 2km through bushland which seemed like it would have been prime habitat to see at least a few different herp species, however all as I saw were cane toads...at least 200 of them over my walk. I didnt realise how bad the plague was up here, is this what Queensland herping is all about? Do you actually see other herps in areas where cane toads are this common?


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 20, 2009)

lucky you I love Queensland, so many good herping places, hey, if your ever bored, just kill toads, they are cool critters but should be erradicated, the second one was just resting I take it :lol:


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 20, 2009)

but dont forget to clean up afer yourself


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol, where did ya go Matt? Near your place? Plenty of good spots around.


----------



## N.Hombsch (Dec 20, 2009)

Go to conalilla falls, I went there a week or two ago.
its in the sunshine coast hinterland, near Flaxton.
I saw 6 lace monitors, 2 green tree snakes, 1 red belly and a water dragon
Just walk along the water ways and the bushland around. Best of all, no toads.
This was mid morning though.

Nic.


----------



## r3ptile.boy (Dec 20, 2009)

im jelus ov ur move, i would move to qld from sydney anyday!, one reason being- the wildlife.


----------



## MatE (Dec 20, 2009)

Matt you dont need to go to qld to find toads,there all ready in nsw in large numbers.When i lived at byron we would come home late at night to find toads trying to get in the screen door,chasing bugs.


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 20, 2009)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Lol, where did ya go Matt? Near your place? Plenty of good spots around.


 
Just in the bushland across from my place Aaron. I will start to travel around a bit but tonight I just thought Id go have a look seeing we were scoping it out the other day lol. Im sure there is more than toads in there


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 20, 2009)

MatE said:


> Matt you dont need to go to qld to find toads,there all ready in nsw in large numbers.When i lived at byron we would come home late at night to find toads trying to get in the screen door,chasing bugs.


 
Yeah I know that, Ive actually seen the odd one around Nambucca and Coffs when I was living down there so they are definatly spreading south, however what I couldnt believe is the large numbers that are up here.


----------



## DonnB (Dec 20, 2009)

Well the other night i got 2 carpets and a tiger...My first qld tiger snake so i was very pleased.


----------



## miley_take (Dec 21, 2009)

bahahaha... ugly aren't they? I hate toads...in the same league as house cockroaches and rats for me :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 21, 2009)

Well if anyone in the area wants a herping buddy Im more than willing!


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 21, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> I didnt realise how bad the plague was up here, is this what Queensland herping is all about?
> willing!


No
Yes

Cane toads like to sit out where they are seen so appear more common than they actually are. Roads and wide tracks are their favourites. Also they like dry nights 



Mattsnake said:


> Well if anyone in the area wants a herping buddy Im more than willing!


 I'll be wandering out tomorrow


----------



## DonnB (Dec 21, 2009)

What area of the suncoast you in Matt.


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 21, 2009)

Moreliac said:


> What area of the suncoast you in Matt.


 
Im in Kawana Forest, just out of Caloundra.


----------



## nazza (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome to the coast Matt  I am at Buderim and rarely see toads. A lot of the guys in our herp club go out regularly and see all sorts of great things. Apparently one the best places is out near conondale and kenilworth. I reckon Buderim forest park would be great at night but havent got down there yet.
Btw our next club meeting is 28th January if you would like to come.


----------



## DonnB (Dec 22, 2009)

Never seen much at buderim state forest. Did get a nice laccie there though.


----------



## Poggle (Dec 22, 2009)

im in nanango and only see a couple of can toads when i do. but out on my second property (200 acres) i see plenty of herps... mainly lacies and beardies.. i have also found eastern browns, RBBS , common tree snakes, water dragons, carpet pythons.i have been meaning to tke photos but also forget my camera cause of other work i am doing out there.


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 22, 2009)

So you made it Matt,i didnt think you was going til after Chrissy.Did you sort out the import-crap you were going through...I will keep in touch,i shall PM in a few weeks..remember ..MARK


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 22, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> So you made it Matt,i didnt think you was going til after Chrissy.Did you sort out the import-crap you were going through...I will keep in touch,i shall PM in a few weeks..remember ..MARK


 
Yeah Mark made it and so far its paradise  I decided to get up here before christmas. Eventually sorted out the hassle of moving all my animals from state to state....QLD epa were great to deal with, NSW decc were an absolute pain! Definatly keep in touch mate..... Matt.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 22, 2009)

wow! ur gonna save heaps of money on golf balls!!


Will


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 22, 2009)

I've been herping ONCE, and all I saw were cane toads and skinks. 

There are plenty of Cane Toads, but common finds are also AHG's, Garden Skinks, etc. 

Anyone going on a herping trip? Take me with you!!! :lol:


----------

